# Which flat CRT??



## parimal (May 10, 2005)

I'm working in computer graphics and looking for good 17" flat CRT monitor. Which one is better......Samsung 793MB or ViewSonic E72f+SB?? One of my friends has ViewSonic E71f+SB and Altec Lansing ATP3 speakers. But whenever he turn the volume of ATP3 higher, his E71f+SB gets distorted. But I want to ask if there is same problem with E72f+SB or not.......coz I have same speakers.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 10, 2005)

Any monitor will have that problem if the speakers are kept too close to the monitor. Shift the speakers away 2 feet min.
I think the view sonic is a good choice.


----------



## parimal (May 10, 2005)

But my Samtron 56V doen't get distorted even if I put my speakers close to it.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 10, 2005)

parimal said:
			
		

> I'm working in computer graphics and looking for good 17" flat CRT monitor. Which one is better......Samsung 793MB or ViewSonic E72f+SB?? One of my friends has ViewSonic E71f+SB and Altec Lansing ATP3 speakers. But whenever he turn the volume of ATP3 higher, his E71f+SB gets distorted. But I want to ask if there is same problem with E72f+SB or not.......coz I have same speakers.



ATP3 satellites are magnetically sheilded, whereas the subwoofer isn't. So move the sub away. Are you experiencing color distortion when the satellites (only) are near the monitor? If yes, return ATP3 as this should not be happening.

BTW, my ATP3 satellites are hugging my Syncmaster 763DFX display. No color distortion here.

Keith


----------



## suave_guy (May 10, 2005)

the ATP3 satellites are magnetically shielded and shud not pose probs...
maybe ur fnds has placed the UPS rt. under the desk where he has kept his monitor or maybe ur frnd has place the subwoofer very near or under the desk....try to keep the subwoofer near walls....

I suggest samsung 793 MB coz it has best contrast in its range, good for graphics professionals....

ENjoy....


----------



## parimal (May 10, 2005)

Nopes......He has kept his sattelites near his ViewSonic. His woofer is placed far away........as soon as he moves his spks, the distortion problem vanishes.


----------



## parimal (May 11, 2005)

what's the difference between 793DF and 793MB..?? And which one is better??


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 11, 2005)

LG's are good too. Very good contrast. Just what the Doctor ordered. I too dont have any problem with keeping my speaker close to my monitor.


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2005)

mb-magic bright
abt 100 more expensive at mrp probably


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

My altec's have had no problem with even 1.0inch close to the monitor and my sub is also not more than 2 feet away but no distortions at all ?
I was always under the impression that subs for computer sound systems were always shielded.!


----------



## mail2and (May 11, 2005)

go for acer af715... only 17" monitor which supports 1600x1200@75hz.. its really a great monitor and at 6.5k its a real steal


----------



## suave_guy (May 11, 2005)

and how about a 15" LCD...comparable to 17" CRT in terms of viewing area and the contrast is best when it comes to LCD....
digit mag carried out the reviews of various LCDs this month..u can check out..

ENjoy....


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2005)

how do you know how good it is ?


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2005)

how do you know how good it is ?


----------



## mail2and (May 12, 2005)

DIGIT product reviews?!!?/ they declared CMV as the best!?!?!! Digit ratings r CRAP!


----------



## Kannan (May 12, 2005)

I am using Viewsonic 19" CRT Monitor (UltraBrite E90f+) and I am very happy with it.

The images are real clear and the Ultrabrite feature can make the things look more clear if you use them.

Samsung monitors are real good too. I purchased Viewsonic for 4 reasons.

1. The monitor was 3000 buks lesser than Samsung.
2. The monitor has additional 1 ultrabirte mode than samsung.
3. It's body was dual tone and had perfect square corners unlike the samsung's round edged corners.
4. According to the comments by lot of users, it seems they liked this Viewsonic more than the Samsung.

Regarding LCD's I have been multimedia designer/programmer and have noticed that images created using LCD monitors sometime will be looking like a bleeding image in CRT. The reason for that is that LCD's give more rich image.

Even though the contrast of 15-LCD is better it can't give the higher resolution of 17-inch CRT and we should give importance to resolution and refresh rate than the contrast.

One more thing I have my SONY home theater woofer (front channel 8-inch) *i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/front.jpg (Not shielded) near (3-inch) my view sonic and the monitor has no color variation at all.

You can find more about my Sony Home theater in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19620


----------



## parimal (May 12, 2005)

What is the exact diff in 793MB and 793DF......don't tell me the diff in price.....I want to know the exact diff..!!


----------



## suave_guy (May 12, 2005)

lot of users have asked this question....

to be honest there's no specific reply...atleast from my side but roughly speaking there's no difference at all....i mean u wont notice any image quality or screen quality difference, both are good....its just that 793MB has this additional feature called 'magic bright'  which offers better contrast but then again its not something which u'll call overwhelming when compared to 793DF...

but still to be on a safer side if u happened to pick a model from these two then i recommend 793MB....price difference is also marginal....

also 793MB has three different viewing modes...internet, movies and games.....just more of a marketing gimmick i guess but  then hey, having more features wont hurt....!

ENjoy....


----------



## parimal (May 14, 2005)

Anybody has first hand experience with ViewSonic E72f+SB?? Because I'm getting very tempted after reading the review from Techtree. Also this monitor has very different looks.

Here is the link for that review-
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=66877


----------



## Kannan (May 16, 2005)

> Anybody has first hand experience with ViewSonic E72f+SB?? Because I'm getting very tempted after reading the review from Techtree. Also this monitor has very different looks.



Warning: The shape & other colors of the monitor varies in India so dont get fooled with the shape shown in TechTree.
I am one of the fool  

But the dual color remains smiliar.

Performance is real good.


----------



## parimal (May 16, 2005)

Thanks buddy for this information...!!


----------

